# Question for those with SC CWP



## mplecha (Dec 20, 2008)

I'm just curious about how long it took after you sent in your application and payment for SLED to cash the check. Do they do it first thing? When does the 90 day period start?


----------



## mplecha (Dec 20, 2008)

I guess I need to be more patient. They cashed the check yesterday. I guess the 90 day wait starts today.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I've heard a lot of states have a pretty big back log. After 90 days have passed, just call and _politely_ ask if you can check on the status of your application.


----------

